# Forum Other Languages Germanic languages Scandinavian  Morphological Analysers, etc

## erika

I just posted this in another forum, but the real section it should go is right here on this one.  http://www.lingsoft.fi/?doc_id=107&lang=en 
There are morphological analysers, spell-checkers, hyphenation tools, etc.

----------

